# painful thigh injury



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

so i was buttering down a blue and going fast. as soon as i put my nose down i lost balance a little and stumbled so i looked down to regain balance. when i look up an Indian skier was just sitting there. we didn't have anytime to react and we head on collided. it was both our faults, mine for not being aware and his for STANDING IN THE MIDDLE OF A TRAIL! i could barely move my leg for 2 days and the man sprained his wrists. if you want a better image of the collision, picture a freight train smashing Savaans dad =P


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

uh oh a virus said:


> so i was buttering down a blue and going fast. as soon as i put my nose down i lost balance a little and stumbled so i looked down to regain balance. when i look up an Indian skier was just sitting there. we didn't have anytime to react and we head on collided. it was both our faults, mine for not being aware and his for STANDING IN THE MIDDLE OF A TRAIL! i could barely move my leg for 2 days and the man sprained his wrists. if you want a better image of the collision, picture a freight train smashing Savaans dad =P


Sorry you hurt an innocent bystander and that you got hurt, but even though the guy was stopped on a blue not sure how he is at fault at all. I got plowed going very slowly learning flat 360's why is it my fault for being there even though I was going slow and I was the down hill rider. Same for the poor guy you slammed.
He may have been waiting on his wife that fell or his kid that was going slower or fell. People stop all the time, maybe not the best place in the middle, TRUE, but not his fault. Hope that you apologized to the poor guy :dunno:


----------



## sabatoa (Jan 18, 2011)

Not really sure what the "Indian" part had to do with anything..
:dunno:


----------



## Smokehaus (Nov 2, 2010)

Yeah the Indian part was not needed and people in front of you have the right of way. If he was stopped over a crest where you could not see him that would be a different story.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

uh oh a virus said:


> so i was buttering down a blue and going fast. as soon as i put my nose down i lost balance a little and stumbled so i looked down to regain balance. when i look up an Indian skier was just sitting there. we didn't have anytime to react and we head on collided. it was both our faults, mine for not being aware and his for STANDING IN THE MIDDLE OF A TRAIL! i could barely move my leg for 2 days and the man sprained his wrists. if you want a better image of the collision, picture a freight train smashing Savaans dad =P


You were riding out of control and not paying attention. Maybe concentrate a little less on how steezy you look and a little more on where you're going. Standing in the middle of the trail to wait for his friend is not against the rules. *You are absolutely 100% at fault.* Man up and take responsibility for your actions. Consider yourself lucky if you aren't sued for medical expenses.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

uh oh a virus said:


> so i was buttering down a blue and going fast. as soon as i put my nose down i lost balance a little and stumbled so i looked down to regain balance. when i look up an Indian skier was just sitting there. we didn't have anytime to react and we head on collided. it was both our faults, mine for not being aware and his for STANDING IN THE MIDDLE OF A TRAIL! i could barely move my leg for 2 days and the man sprained his wrists. if you want a better image of the collision, picture a freight train smashing Savaans dad =P


Agreed with the above, 100% your fault. Lets put it like this. If a car breaks down in the middle of the road and you run into the back of them because you're not paying attention, whose fault is it?

I do not understand why people cannot grasp the simple concept of downhill rider has the right of way.


----------



## Mooz (Aug 14, 2007)

cifex said:


> You were riding out of control and not paying attention. Maybe concentrate a little less on how steezy you look and a little more on where you're going. Waiting in the middle of the trail in open sight to wait for his friend is not against the rules. *You are absolutely 100% at fault.* Man up and take responsibility for your actions. Consider yourself lucky if you aren't sued for medical expenses.


This. soo much this. Man up and take full responsibility. You were not in control and not paying attention to what was going on downhill. You're damn lucky it wasn't a kid you hit.


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Oh you have a painful thigh injury? Tell me all about it.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

I was waiting for you to chime in on this one...


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

oh i know i was completely at fault. also i mentioned the indian part because i have alot of indian friends that ski so its kind of ironic...


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

uh oh a virus said:


> it was both our faults





> oh i know i was completely at fault.


Getting there..


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

slyder said:


> Sorry you hurt an innocent bystander and that you got hurt, but even though the guy was stopped on a blue not sure how he is at fault at all. I got plowed going very slowly learning flat 360's why is it my fault for being there even though I was going slow and I was the down hill rider. Same for the poor guy you slammed.
> He may have been waiting on his wife that fell or his kid that was going slower or fell. People stop all the time, maybe not the best place in the middle, TRUE, but not his fault. Hope that you apologized to the poor guy :dunno:


most ridiculous statement. if you're stopped in the MIDDLE of the trail waiting on someone.... you sir, deserve to be freight trained. get to the side OUT of people who are riding's way... don't make yourself an obstacle, and possibly ruin a line someone has for a certain terrain feature... GTFO. 
Granted, in this case he was riding out of control and not paying attention so he may be in the wrong... However... Stopping in the middle of a trail as opposed to off to the side is common etiquette in my eyes... as opposed to someone stopped, blocking 4-5 feet of trail in the center.

Just a thought, and an aggravation.

example:
When you're on the highway and some shit goes down... do you stop in the middle of the lanes? or do you pull over to the shoulder? Common sense....(if you said yes, stop in the middle of the lanes... proceed to the nearest free way and jump in front of an 18wheeler please)

No this is not just directed at you're statement slyder... it's directed at anyone who thinks there's absolutely nothing wrong/annoying with stopping in the middle of a trail.

btw, go brakecheck some people on the highway... let me know how it turns out for you cifex.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Deviant said:


> Agreed with the above, 100% your fault. Lets put it like this. If a car breaks down in the middle of the road and you run into the back of them because you're not paying attention, whose fault is it?
> 
> I do not understand why people cannot grasp the simple concept of downhill rider has the right of way.


he wasn't "broken down" by the O.P's description.... he was just standing there.

Downhill rider has the right of way... however it's common etiquette to "pull over to the shoulder" in cases such as this.

Yes he shoulda seen and spotted him... but that doesnt make it ALRIGHT for someone to chill in middle of the trail.


side note: 


MunkySpunk said:


> Oh you have a painful thigh injury? Tell me all about it.


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

so there is alot of controversy over this... i did apologize and he wasnt hurt that bad. i think he might have sprained his wrist but im not positive. also his friend was next to him and they were discussing how to go. they didnt even know how to properly ski and they were on a blue -_- i dont want to sound mean bc i hit him but come on.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

51bombed said:


> he wasn't "broken down" by the O.P's description.... he was just standing there.
> 
> Downhill rider has the right of way... however it's common etiquette to "pull over to the shoulder" in cases such as this.
> 
> ...


The comments were based on who was to blame, not what is ettiquette. What if the person who was standing there was injured? Would the OP have known that when he didn't look up till the last second?* Not looking up till almost impact also could have been a rider going slower, or making a turn in front of him.* Perhaps no slow intermediate riders should be allowed in the middle of the blue runs either :dunno:


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

51bombed said:


> btw, go brakecheck some people on the highway... let me know how it turns out for you cifex.


Just because one aspect of riding at a ski resort is similar to driving doesn't mean all the rules are the same. In this case, the rules are typically printed on the back of your ticket. They are the same at every mountain. 

Proper 'etiquette' is not what is in question. Stopping in the middle of the trail isn't a question of etiquette. It's not putting anyone else out by them having to pay attention to where they are riding. They should be doing that anyway. Personally, I typically stop off to the side for my own safety. It's not to save uphill riders the exhaustion of pressuring an edge to ride around me, it's because I don't want to get creamed by a douchebag.

Your analogy is idiotic. The skier didn't cut off the OP and put on the breaks. If you are riding down a groomer, do you look behind you every time you stop or slow down? I doubt it.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

51bombed said:


> most ridiculous statement. if you're stopped in the MIDDLE of the trail waiting on someone.... you sir, deserve to be freight trained. get to the side OUT of people who are riding's way... don't make yourself an obstacle, and possibly ruin a line someone has for a certain terrain feature... GTFO.


Again, this doesn't apply. No one is talking about the park. Different set of rules there. The OP said he was on a groomer. If you're talking about terrain features on a groomer, than it doubly doesn't apply because 99% of the features are on the side of the trail.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

You know... pedestrians on the street also have the right of way, but how many pedestrians do you see standing around in the crosswalk in the middle of the road? Not many that don't want to get run over.



cifex said:


> Again, this doesn't apply. No one is talking about the park. Different set of rules there. The OP said he was on a groomer. If you're talking about terrain features on a groomer, than it doubly doesn't apply because 99% of the features are on the side of the trail.


----------



## 51bombed (Sep 21, 2010)

Deviant said:


> The comments were based on who was to blame, not what is ettiquette. What if the person who was standing there was injured? Would the OP have known that when he didn't look up till the last second?* Not looking up till almost impact also could have been a rider going slower, or making a turn in front of him.* Perhaps no slow intermediate riders should be allowed in the middle of the blue runs either :dunno:


didn't say he was right in not paying attention, actually i said he was WRONG for not paying attention.... and he wasn't injured, as plainly stated in the OP, he was perfectly healthy. He should have picked a better place to "hang out" though


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

my justifications for hitting him are although i wasnt paying attention, he was standing in the middle of a blue when he clearly wasnt capable and WAS LOOKING UPHILL. he saw me coming and could have moved.


----------



## Deviant (Dec 22, 2009)

uh oh a virus said:


> my justifications for hitting him are although i wasnt paying attention, he was standing in the middle of a blue when he clearly wasnt capable and WAS LOOKING UPHILL. he saw me coming and could have moved.


Your posts keep getting dumber and dumber.


----------



## uh oh a virus (Jan 19, 2011)

Deviant said:


> Your posts keep getting dumber and dumber.


OMG. well this was from like a week ago so just let this thread die because i was fine like 5 days ago.


----------

